# Anti static bags as emp protection?



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Howdy all. I have found a large stash of the 3M brand anti-static bags. I brought a few home to try out. Here is a pic:









I believe these things are used to protect electronic things like computer parts from static electric shocks?

Anyway I just tried an experiment that was successful. I put my cell phone in one bag and it would not receive any text messages or phone calls. I was surprised, I figured it would take a few of these bags to do that. Do you experts think that these bags would protect from emp or a solar flare?

Thanks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Solar flare, yes, EMP no.
The E1 pulse from an EMP would likely ignore this material as if it didn't exist.
The cell phone test is really only effective for determining if radio signals would be blocked.
It does little to test a massive voltage surge.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Solar flare, yes, EMP no.
> The E1 pulse from an EMP would likely ignore this material as if it didn't exist.
> The cell phone test is really only effective for determining if radio signals would be blocked.
> It does little to test a massive voltage surge.


Thanks Kauboy! That's good to know. I haven't done much research on the topic but it's a worry all the same. Experts say it's a matter of when, not if, the next Carrington event happens. Could be today or in a hundred years. I am going to put my handheld FRS/GMRS and HAM radios in these and hope for the best.

BTW the bagged electronics will be going into a metal feed bucket. That should up my odds a little eh?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> BTW the bagged electronics will be going into a metal feed bucket. That should up my odds a little eh?


Absolutely. The bucket could actually serve as an EMP barrier if properly done.
I would recommend that you insulate the inside of the bucket to keep objects inside from touching the metal, and check for holes in the lid.
I picked up a similar bucket, and the lid has somewhat large holes where the handle attaches. They'll need to be sealed before the can is effective.

I posted an article about how to make an EMP proof bucket about a year ago. I'll try to find it.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Old/Dead microwaves make good EMP cubbies. They usually have a glass bottom in them and they have a door that opens and are mostly the same size so they are stack-able and organize-able.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> Old/Dead microwaves make good EMP cubbies. They usually have a glass bottom in them and they have a door that opens and are mostly the same size so they are stack-able and organize-able.


Microwaves only block microwaves. They do nothing for most other frequencies. Put your phone in one and call it. It will probably ring.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Couldn't find the original thread with the scans for the EMP-proof bucket, so I'll just drop the images in here.
Page 1:









Page 2:









Page 3:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's my understanding a Faraday cage would be most effective. Would this be considered as such? This is on my to do list along with a million other things. LOL Looks to be relatively easy to put together tho.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Never mind. I guess it would be. It's not what I had looked at but it is the same principle. Thanks Kauboy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My next project as well.......... I have a thick steel rectangle and large job type tool box with a hinged lid, I was thinking about coating the interior with a roll on bed liner material, then inserting smaller metal boxes inside with the items to be protected put in anti static bags in side the boxes. Suggestions for improvements?


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I have taken numerous electronic items and wrapped them in bubble wrap, then multiple layers of tightly wrapped
and taped aluminum foil (like 7-8 layers) then put them into cardboard boxes. Aren't they fairly well protected?

How about using GI Ammo cans? Or does the rubber seal allow leaks?

Grim


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Any container you use will need to be completely sealed at all points of contact. 1mm is enough of a gap to compromise the entire container.
The points of contact need to be metal. The rubber seal in an ammo can will not properly divert the E1 pulse.
The goal of any Faraday cage is to give the charged particles a path of least resistance to move across, and not allow a pathway inward to your device.
This is why your outer layer should be as solid as possible, made of conductive metal, and all seams closed with conductive material. Some people recommend a steel mesh to jam into seams. I'm not sure how effective such a method is. If any gaps exist, it's useless.

The absolute best method to protect from an EMP is creating a nested Faraday cage with heavy duty aluminum and insulation.
Take your item, wrap it in insulation, wrap that in heavy duty aluminum foil taking care to not tear any part of it and ensure your seams are rolled.
Take that package, wrap it in additional insulation, and again wrap in aluminum foil.
Put that package in a cardboard box, and wrap the box in aluminum foil.
All seams need to be closed with metallic tape, if available. 
The number of layers between insulation is irrelevant. It does not add any additional protection to have multiple aluminum layers on top of each other. The top layer is the only one doing the work.
If it is compromised by a puncture, the lower layers would likely suffer as well. This is why you always nest with insulation between layers.

This is what I've done so far. I will be adding an additional layer of protection by placing the wrapped cardboard into the bucket once I can remedy the lid issue.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

From Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com 
Multiple layers of aluminum foil, TIGHTLY folded, and folded again, with heavy weigh plastic between each layer of foil.
Then put these items into the garbage can.

Cans must have metal to metal seal, no paint or rubber gasket (as in ammo can)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> From Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com
> Multiple layers of aluminum foil, TIGHTLY folded, and folded again, with heavy weigh plastic between each layer of foil.
> Then put these items into the garbage can.
> 
> Cans must have metal to metal seal, no paint or rubber gasket (as in ammo can)


I'd lost the link, and was desperately hoping someone would have it.
Thanks para!
With Paul gone, I rely on that link for all my info now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks guys for refreshing my memory and the link.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's some light reading for when you're holed up, hiding from the show.

http://www.futurescience.com/emp/ferc_meta-r-320.pdf 
http://www.futurescience.com/emp/ferc_meta-r-321.pdf 
Nuclear Weapon EMP Effects 
Electromagnetic Pulse - Nuclear EMP - futurescience.com 
Electromagnetic Pulse - Soviet Test 184 - EMP 
Report of the Commission to Assess the Threat to the United States from Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Attack 
http://www.doh.wa.gov/portals/1/Documents/Pubs/320-090_elecpuls_fs.pdf 
Grounding for Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - Futurescience.com - EMP
EMP Effects on Vehicles - Futurescience.com


----------

